

Tesla Drives into China - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/04/tesla-drives-china/

======
qwerta
Some regions in Chine have probably highest penetration of electric vehicles
in the world. There are lot of electric bikes in Peking, Shanghai and other
large cities with air pollution problems

